# buying Tag Heuer from Amazon or costco?



## shuttlecf (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi All,

I am hesitating on buying an Automatic Aquaracer Watch #WAF2110.BA0806 from Amazon, as I am worry about if the watch will have the MANUFACTURER SERIAL NUMBERS filed off or not, and if there are any catches for buying from Amazon? 
Tag's website states no online dealers, I am concerned.
 
Also, there are several local costco stores that sell Tag Heuer Formula 1 for $449, but I could not find the identical model in Tag official website for this model. Could it be from old model of Tag? The one from costco has rubber bumpers on both left and right sides, and also, the date window is located at 4 o'clock, while the official website has 0805 model which has date window at 3 o'clock. Does anyone have insight to share if the watch from costco is authentic Tag or not?

Thanks a lot for any advice.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I can not believe either Amazon or Costco would knowingly sell fakes.

As to serial numbers, ask the vendor. It is nice to have them.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the costco TAGs are real but as you stated, these are old stock F1s they are unloading. The date at the 3:00 position is for 3-hand watches. Date is moved to 4:00 for chronos.

Check with costco for their return policy/warranty before buying.


----------



## boatdrinks (Nov 16, 2008)

Amazon/Costco is fine, assuming they provide a warranty. If you can live with a NOS outdated model, who cares?

I would insist on a model/serial number, however.

Dealing with AD's has advantages, but here is a GREAT question:

Where do think the Amazons/Costcos of the world GET their watches?


----------



## DT 88 (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't have any questions as to the authenticity of watches from either Costco or a watch sold directly by Amazon. As I am sure most of you do, I check the watch selection at Costco every time I go. It is really hit or miss. My brother saw a Zenith not too long ago. The warranty is a different issue. With regard to Costco, I would check the length of their return policy on watches.


----------



## newmedia (Dec 9, 2008)

as we all know, Costco has one of the best return policies and I am sure they do not sell fake watches, I been told the watches carry lifetime warranty.

where does costco gets their watches, they get it from either from manufacture or dealer.b-)


----------



## constellation90 (Dec 6, 2008)

I was once going to buy an omega seamaster from costco, thinking it would automatically be cheaper. But in reality it was actually $200 Can more, then at the Omega retailer.
Id check out a few Tag dealers to see if they have any NOS stock


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

shuttlecf said:


> Tag's website states no online dealers


The website now states that Tourneau and Barmakian Jewelers are Authorized E-Tailers.

Did you know that Tag Heuer operates 4 Outlet Stores thru Chelsea Premium Outlets in CA, TX, FL, NY. Interesting.


----------



## newmedia (Dec 9, 2008)

bmwfreak said:


> The website now states that Tourneau and Barmakian Jewelers are Authorized E-Tailers.
> 
> Did you know that Tag Heuer operates 4 Outlet Stores thru Chelsea Premium Outlets in CA, TX, FL, NY. Interesting.


I been to on in Tx , other day...

30%-60% off on every brand and TAGs was labeled as previously owned but salesman said it was not used , just a inventory Xfer from other retailers.;-)


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

bmwfreak said:


> Did you know that Tag Heuer operates 4 Outlet Stores thru Chelsea Premium Outlets in CA, TX, FL, NY. Interesting.


They also carry Zenith and Dior watches. I saw a new Port Royal selling for 40% off just before Christmas at the Houston store.


----------



## DT 88 (Oct 2, 2008)

brrrdn said:


> They also carry Zenith and Dior watches. I saw a new Port Royal selling for 40% off just before Christmas at the Houston store.


Thanks for the info brrrdn and Newmedia. This outlet store could be dangerous though.


----------



## Rothschild2501 (Nov 18, 2008)

bmwfreak said:


> ...Did you know that Tag Heuer operates 4 Outlet Stores thru Chelsea Premium Outlets in CA, TX, FL, NY. Interesting.


I never knew that!:think: I think I'll plan a road trip to the Central Valley, NY one. Just to see what they got.


----------



## shuttlecf (Dec 29, 2008)

bmwfreak said:


> The website now states that Tourneau and Barmakian Jewelers are Authorized E-Tailers.
> 
> Did you know that Tag Heuer operates 4 Outlet Stores thru Chelsea Premium Outlets in CA, TX, FL, NY. Interesting.


Yes, I saw that in Tag website, it just happened in these few days.
As for the outlet stores, I guess I went to Woodbury several times, but that it was before I got this Tag Heuer bug. I will go and check it out soon. 
By the way, do you know like Tag has Benz SLR, any famous watch maker has BMW?( I am addicted to BMW too, by the way)

I thank everyone who posted and helped.

happy new year!


----------



## auto_pilot (Dec 13, 2008)

I believe Oris is the official sponsor for the BMW F1 team. I glanced at a few at the Torneau in San Francisco before Christmas. They are huge.


----------



## auto_pilot (Dec 13, 2008)

Okay I was wrong...Oris sponsors the Williams F1 Team.

Certina sponsors the Sauber/BMW F1 Team.

http://www.certina.com/Sportiness/Certina---Sports.aspx


----------



## shuttlecf (Dec 29, 2008)

auto_pilot said:


> Okay I was wrong...Oris sponsors the Williams F1 Team.
> 
> Certina sponsors the Sauber/BMW F1 Team.
> 
> http://www.certina.com/Sportiness/Certina---Sports.aspx


Thanks, to me, the image of TAG goes well with BMW.


----------



## auto_pilot (Dec 13, 2008)

shuttlecf said:


> Thanks, to me, the image of TAG goes well with BMW.


I remember when TAG was tied to Porsche b-)

But yes...I'm a huge BMW fan myself...Sadly I traded my 97 M3 for a MINI Cooper S...still in the family though:-!


----------



## alll87 (Dec 29, 2008)

hi mate... amazon will be alright.. recently i bought a G-shock from amazon.. it said new.. then once it arrived it is really new... for many cases my friends bought from amazon also always a good idea.. hehe.. and it is safe and fast!!


----------



## gfspencer (Mar 4, 2008)

I got my Autavia from Amazon about a year ago. I'm pretty sure that it was an old stock watch but since I wanted that particular watch it was a good deal for me.


----------



## dpo23 (Jan 2, 2009)

bmwfreak said:


> The website now states that Tourneau and Barmakian Jewelers are Authorized E-Tailers.
> 
> Did you know that Tag Heuer operates 4 Outlet Stores thru Chelsea Premium Outlets in CA, TX, FL, NY. Interesting.


Tourneau has a physical location which is a watch store though. I think it is mre like a watch store that takes advantage of technology and internet. ^_^


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

newmedia said:


> I been to on in Tx , other day...
> 
> 30%-60% off on every brand and TAGs was labeled as previously owned but salesman said it was not used , just a inventory Xfer from other retailers.;-)


Where in TX is the outlet store?


----------



## emlu (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a citizen for my wife at Amazon, she did not want a TAG or any other "expensive" watch. Good service. I asked them about their TAGS, i.e. where they got them, etc. Acknowledged that they are not an AD and insure of where they come from. That said, I have bought many things from Amazon including cameras, video and computer equipment, and had to return some. No problems. I would buy from them if I felt comfortable taking it to someone local who could look inside to verify 100% authenticity including parts and movement. The extended warranty is a bonus.

I did recently purchase from the TAG outlet in NY via phone. Great experience. 35% off always, plus regular sales. Plan on getting my next TAG their. Only models that they are discontinuing, though.


----------



## newmedia (Dec 9, 2008)

crusher said:


> where in tx is the outlet store?


san marcos.


----------



## Rothschild2501 (Nov 18, 2008)

I just came back from the Tag Heuer store at the Woodbury common outlet in NY. The mall it self is pretty cool. It's the size of a small village, & you could spend the whole day just walking around. As for the Tag Heuer store, they didn't really have much of a selection. They only had one carrera (the only watch I'm interested in right now), however the nice young lady did take down my information along with the model number & told me she would contact me if it ever came in. And just like newmedia said, _some _of their stock is up to 60% off retail price!


----------



## DHJac (Nov 25, 2008)

They just opened one in Cypress (NW of Houston) a few weeks ago as well but I was not impressed. A lot of NOS F1's if that is your thing that include a TAG warranty but not a lot else.


----------



## shuttlecf (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, I went there a few days ago, and was disappointed that they do not have any models I want to find out(mainly Aquaracers), and they do have quite some for 50% off the retail price, but these watches will not have any warranty and sell as is, that is what the lady told me. I guess I would not buy such one.



Rothschild2501 said:


> I just came back from the Tag Heuer store at the Woodbury common outlet in NY. The mall it self is pretty cool. It's the size of a small village, & you could spend the whole day just walking around. As for the Tag Heuer store, they didn't really have much of a selection. They only had one carrera (the only watch I'm interested in right now), however the nice young lady did take down my information along with the model number & told me she would contact me if it ever came in. And just like newmedia said, _some _of their stock is up to 60% off retail price!


----------



## cop301 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just bought a Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAF1120 on Amazon. I was not able to find it at the Tag Heuer website. It has a F06.111 movement in it, but the movement is not marked Tag heuer. has anyone ever seen a Tag heuer where the movement is not marked. The movement in this watch sells for $17.00 at Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts. I find ithard to believe that a Tag Heuer would not mark the movement in their watches, and that they would use a $17.00 movement. Any help or comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

cop301 said:


> I just bought a Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAF1120 on Amazon. I was not able to find it at the Tag Heuer website. It has a F06.111 movement in it, but the movement is not marked Tag heuer. has anyone ever seen a Tag heuer where the movement is not marked. The movement in this watch sells for $17.00 at Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts. I find ithard to believe that a Tag Heuer would not mark the movement in their watches, and that they would use a $17.00 movement. Any help or comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Mike


What do you find hard to believe? If you want anything affordable, you buy from specialists who build the best. For example, no one (except Seiko) makes their own batteries. The Swiss watch industry has always largely been a collection of specialty houses from which you buy parts for assembly into your watches. Movements are one of those parts. It is the way the industry works.

As to decorating the movement, rarely do quartz watches get a displayback so why do it? Judging from the questions raised, few even know how to get the caseback off their watch so, if they were decorated, who would know?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

most quartz movements are cheap to make and made by the billions (?) by machine. when little human involvement exists, stuff is made inexpensively.

basically, with quartz, if it works it works. no reason to spend more or for it to cost more.

if you want to pay more for quartz then get cosc or Calibre S


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> ...
> basically, with quartz, if it works it works. no reason to spend more or for it to cost more.
> 
> if you want to pay more for quartz then get cosc or Calibre S


The modern market of quartz movements has approximately four segments: cheap throw away; highly jeweled repairable; thermocompensated (COSC) high accuracy; and specialty (meccaquartz).

Although some Swiss movements have to be thrown away because their plastic parts are thermo-welded during manufacture and no disassembly is possible, most all Swiss quartz are fairly highly jeweled and can be completely serviced just like a mechanical watch. They rarely need it because the mechanical demands on a quartz drive train are a great deal less than in a mechanical watch which keeps all it's gear train fully tensioned at all times. (And when it is needed, the labor/material cost ratio means they just replace the movement.)

Further differentiation can be attained by care in initial calibration. Cheap movements tend to show a wide variation in accuracy. But some makers (Movado comes to mind as one) seem to take extra care in initial calibration and usually come accurately timed for a normal room temperature (about 22 C).

But few really care about this. Most people buying quartz in preference to mechanical are buying the accuracy and low cost of ownership with a minimization of service costs.

Or maybe they just don't know what they are buying ... :-s

The village was aflame and the cows were dead when I got here. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. ;-)

:-d


----------

